# Sending livefood by post



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

was just wondering:

If your sending livefood by post, how do you keep them alive? 

I can imagine that alot of the couriers/royal mail can be fairly rough with packages (even if it has fragile written all over it) and do you also need to give them airholes? (without them somehow escaping.....)

Thanks

Karl


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

KarlW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> was just wondering:
> 
> ...


proper livefood tubs have air holes built in. or you can just poke some small ones in the lid. put egg boxes in with them and the food will congregate underneath the egg compartments, and then they cant be harmed by hitting the sides. put some dry food in with them (e.g. bran) and thats usually fine for a couple of days. generally youll lose a couple of bugs to the journey, but on the most part they arrive fine.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

But surely you would also need to put wholes in the brown paper that you wrapped around the tubs? and that may make RM abit suspicious?


Karl


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

no air is a marvelous thing and can easily get through. i would usually put some holes in the surrounding box to be on the safe side but that should be it.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

KarlW said:


> But surely you would also need to put wholes in the brown paper that you wrapped around the tubs? and that may make RM abit suspicious?
> 
> 
> Karl


nothing to be suspicious of, sending livefood is entirely allowed/legal.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

My local post office wouldnt accept a pack of locusts, apparantly its against royal mail policy. If you dont tell them you should get away with it


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

forteh said:


> My local post office wouldnt accept a pack of locusts, apparantly its against royal mail policy. If you dont tell them you should get away with it


sounds like the person working there was talking out of their arse. royal mail deliver all of mine! usually sellers put "harmless live insects" on the box somewhere, i think that might be a requirement, or maybe just a precaution from the sellers hoping the postman might take more care of the box.

ive only had one parcel arrive with problems, and that was some roaches where the box had taken a hit and cracked the plastic tub inside, and about 30 were loose in the cardboard box. none escaped though.


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

Royal Mail do allow livefood however technically you need to have an agreement with them first as the packaging must be approved by them and they must be labeled "live insects"


----------

